# NEW Website! Spencer Creek



## Spencer Creek (Dec 26, 2008)

FINALLY, I have finished my website I have been picking at for 2 months. It's driving me crazy so I finally hit upload. I designed it myself, as I am a graphic-web designer. It of course is always the worst chore when it comes to doing something for yourself! Please take a look if you'd like.

If you know of anyone looking for a site, ads for magazines, or photo's send me an email to [email protected]

Thanks-

http://www.spencercreekstables.com/


----------



## Leeana (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice website, very well put together and easy to navigate


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 26, 2008)

Very nice web site easy to follow and loads fast for dial up. Your horses and property are beautiful.


----------



## uwharrie (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice


----------



## crponies (Dec 26, 2008)

It looks nice but a lot of the text has overlap for me. I am using Mozilla Firefox 5.0 if that helps any. I do like the colors and such though and you have beautiful ponies.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Dec 27, 2008)

NICE website & ponies!!


----------



## My-Lil-Pony (Dec 27, 2008)

Your site looks good and you have some very nice ponies. Your Tonto reminds me very much of another forum members pony. I can not remember the farm name but the pony is the winner of the Supreme Amateur this year I will have to go look up on the topics who it is.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jan 6, 2009)

:yeah



:yeah





Great work!


----------

